# Off lead



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Polly now goes off lead during one of our two outings a day (the other one is a pavement walk to practise walking close on lead). Having had a dalmatian who always had to be on a leash (he was as daft as a brush and just couldn't be trusted off lead), this is so wonderful. We started on a beach she didn't know - this meant we could see her and other people/dogs around us and she wasn't as likely to dash for the house/car because she was a bit wary about where she was. She recalls to the whistle, voice or gesture now so we moved onto an open park and open field.

We're extremely careful still, but am so proud of her and it feels fantastic 

In Wollaton Park at the weekend:










Toffin
x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Well done Polly! Doesn't she look smart in her coat!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Well done Polly! Doesn't she look smart in her coat!


Thanks, N. The coat is padded which keeps her rather slight body warm, otherwise she starts shivering quite quickly. She has a matching collar and lead so she's a real smarty pants 

We first tried at Yellowcraig - next time we go to Cramond, hopefully Lola will be able to be off lead again and the two 'poos can have a good play together. I'm up for two weeks from 4th December so hopefully we can meet up some time then?

Toffin
x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Polly is going great guns 

It's lovely having them walk and run freely round you ...

xxx


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

We take Benson to a nature reserve about 20 mins drive away because it is completely enclosed so feel its s.afe to let him off, still a bit nervous as he really does not know how to be with other dogs, he met what i think owner said was a Boivier or something like it was a really big wooly brown thing, it chased Benson and initially he panicked and ran hell for leather away from us all, when the other dog was recalled Benson then chased and jumped all over it luckily he was a good mannered dog and put up with it, but I worry that Benson will be badly behaved with a less forgiving dog and get hurt he met 2 spaniels today and had a great time till a boxer chased him away, again I didnt know how this boxer would be with him he is just so bouncy and his recall went right out of his mind he completely ignored us while with the spaniels but the boxer did frighten him initially but he would have got over it if I hadnt grabbed him and started jumping on him, they are a worry these lively bundles of fur!!!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

I do watch for other dogs and put P back on the lead around them. I really wouldn't be happy if she were free to run up to a dog I didn't know - another cockapoo actually had a real go at her a few weeks ago which was a bit unnerving for her and for us! Very surprised as the other 'poo is normally very very quiet and relaxed but just didn't take to P at all.

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper is great off the lead, only problem is he is just so excited when he sees another dog, that's when we have recall trouble! It's more fun saying hello, keep your treat mum....lol, will keep working on it x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Yay for Polly. It is the most fun letting them run free. We just returned from a nice thanksgiving day run


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nothing more joyous than watching your dog having fun off lead.....enjoy!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Off lead is the best thing ever when it comes to dog ownership!
Great pic btw!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Went on the park after school and let jasper run with my daughter on a long lead(no one holding it) he was such a good boy. Some dogs were on the park but once he said hello off he trotted, we must be getting somewhere  love to see him running freely, with his spaniel nose lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max has gone off lead since day one. So far he always comes when called. He's really rather nervous when out on his walks. Hope he learns from Mandy that it's ok. I love my dogs! Mandy is now on a raw diet too, after 11.5 years of kibble. Whoop whoop!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ahhhs bless Mandy, I bet it will do her the world of good! Jasper still holds his lead in his mouth when out for walks, I think he likes to know you still have him on the lead! I think the younger they are allowed off the lead the better! I'm so pleased with jasper, it's so lovely seeing him enjoy his freedom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Nothing more joyous than watching your dog having fun off lead.....enjoy!


Absolutely - the best parts of my day are walking the dogs and no matter what else is going on it is hard not to smile when you watch them so enjoying themselves - living in the fullness of the moment 
(and eating/rolling in poo!!)


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Ahhhs bless Mandy, I bet it will do her the world of good! Jasper still holds his lead in his mouth when out for walks, I think he likes to know you still have him on the lead! I think the younger they are allowed off the lead the better! I'm so pleased with jasper, it's so lovely seeing him enjoy his freedom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Polly holds her lead too! She loops it round and makes sure she has the bit just beyond the clip, then trots along proudly. So funny...

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

They are funny aren't they! Soo cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

